# Metal



## coolkidex (Feb 1, 2009)

Voice your opinions and favorite bands.

My favorites are:
As Blood Runs Black
All That Remains
Between the Buried and Me
Bring Me the Horizon
Disturbed
Devine Heresy
Dead By April
Hatebreed
In Flames
Meshuggah
Nile
Saosin
Tool

At the moment, i'm listening to "My Fears Have Become Phobias" by As Blood Runs Black.

Keep this going. It's hard to find furries who like metal!


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 1, 2009)

coolkidex said:


> Keep this going. It's hard to find furries who like metal!



Have you talked to mrchris yet?


----------



## coolkidex (Feb 1, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> Have you talked to mrchris yet?


No, i haven't


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 1, 2009)

coolkidex said:


> No, i haven't



He's a huge metalhead

He's also kind of an elitist but he likes cool stuff irregardless

My favorites as of now include:
Discordance Axis
Corrupted
GWAR
Napalm Death
Strapping Young Lad
Agoraphobic Nosebleed
Boris
Meshuggah
Sleepytime Gorilla Museum (Arguable if it is "tr00 m3t4l")
Mr. Bungle (Also arguable) 
Type O Negative


----------



## bozzles (Feb 1, 2009)

Favorite bands:

Ulver.





...


----------



## Aden (Feb 1, 2009)

Disturbed is not goddamn metal.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 1, 2009)

Is Tool metal

Cause honestly, they are on the same level as Slipknot, intellectually


----------



## Snack (Feb 1, 2009)

Drumcorps

Kinda like metal. Just cooler.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 1, 2009)

foxxtrot23 said:


> Drumcorps
> 
> Kinda like metal. Just cooler.



Breakcore isn't harder than metal


Power electronics is



Does anyone know Japanese Torture Comedy Hour or Carlos Giffoni


----------



## E-mannor (Feb 2, 2009)

Well I only have a short list, but...

shadows fall
nile
moonspell
lamb of god
dragonforce
dethklok
children of bodom
behemoth
as i lay dying
all that remains
amon amarth 

Wow I guess I had more than I thought ^^;


----------



## PriestRevan (Feb 2, 2009)

Well, according to my ipod, the only two Metal bands I have are:

Evanescence
Dethklok


----------



## Kittiara (Feb 2, 2009)

All I know is that Dethklok is fucking brutal.


----------



## BigPuppy_Stuart (Feb 2, 2009)

I am not a huge metalhead but i do like some.
Like

Arkona
Ulver
Finntroll
The Crown.
Satyricon
Opeth.

and so on,


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 2, 2009)

coolkidex said:


> Keep this going. It's hard to find furries who like metal!



Its like saying "Its hard to find furries who like yiff"


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 2, 2009)

just listening to sum cock and ball torture now


oh yeahhhhhhh!!

\m/


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 2, 2009)

Kittiara said:


> All I know is that Dethklok is fucking brutal.



You know who's more brutal


A REAL metal band

:  )


----------



## greg-the-fox (Feb 2, 2009)

Between The Buried And Me
Cynic
Iron Maiden
Meshuggah
Metallica
Protest The Hero

Not really that into metal


----------



## Immelmann (Feb 2, 2009)

Tool ain't no damn metal, foo'.

Some of my favs:
Moonspell
After Forever
Deadlock
Cradle of Filth
fuckin' Moonspell AGAIN
Theatre of Tragedy
Atreyu
Epica
old Within Temptation
Nightwish
Mastadon
and Moonspell for a third time because they are easily the KINGS of doom-inspired death metal.


----------



## Aden (Feb 2, 2009)

Ugh, I guess I'm going to have to make a list to keep up my metal cred, yo.

After Forever
Agalloch
Angra
Apocalyptica
Ayreon
Behold... the Arctopus
Between the Buried and Me
Blind Guardian
Blotted Science
Born of Osiris
Cynic
Death
The Dillinger Escape Plan
Dragonland
Dream Theater
Fear My Thoughts
Frederik Thordendal's Special Defects
Gojira
Gordian Knot
The Human Abstract
Intronaut
Kalmah
Kamelot
Mastodon
Meshuggah
Necrophagist
Nightwish
Nile
Opeth
PsyOpus
Ron Jarzombek
Scar Symmetry
Soilwork
Sonata Arctica
Symphony X
TesseracT
Textures
UneXpecT
Vildhjarta



Immelmann said:


> Atreyu



NO. You and the OP, gbt high school.



Immelmann said:


> Mastadon



FFFFFFFFF and quit disrespecting Mastodon by spelling their name wrong.

\Good to see all the Nile recognition in this thread.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 2, 2009)

Dillinger Escape Plan isn't really metal cause they don't have it in the Encyclopaedia Metallum

I would say they are more "mathcore" than anything else, even though that is a stupid term

Thanks for reminding me about Necrophagist, SuiÃ§mez's lines are just face-melting


----------



## QuetzaDrake (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah, I can get in on this.

After Forever
Angra
Arch Enemy
Blind Guardian
Blood Stain Child
Children of Bodom
Cradle of Filth
Dark Moor
Dark Tranquility
Dawn of Tears
Deadlock
Dethklok
Excalion
Falconer
Finntroll
Iced Earth
Kamelot
King Diamond
Korpiklaani
Lost Horizon
Manowar
Masterplan
Mastodon
Moonspell
Nightwish (with Tarja)
Rage
Rhapsody of Fire
Running Wild
Sigh
Soilwork
Sonata Arctica
Stratovarius
Symphony X


----------



## Art Vulpine (Feb 2, 2009)

I am more of a power metal type.

My list...

Blind Guardian
Iced Earth
Freedom Call
Avantasia
After Forever
Kamelot
Lacuna Coil
Nightwish
Hammerfall
Rhapsody of Fire
Dragonforce
KMFDM
Leaves Eyes
Rammstein
E-Nomine
Helloween


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 2, 2009)

Why do furries love power metal so much?


I want someone to talk to about goregrind!


----------



## Art Vulpine (Feb 2, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> Why do furries love power metal so much?
> 
> 
> I want someone to talk to about goregrind!


 
Well... most power metal is about epic fantasy. Since furries fit nicely into the scifi/fantasy vein, it makes sense that people would like that type of metal.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 2, 2009)

Inari85 said:


> Well... most power metal is about epic fantasy. Since furries fit nicely into the scifi/fantasy vein, it makes sense that people would like that type of metal.



I know

:C

But I just wish for once I could talk about being _*BRUTAL*_


----------



## wyrrn (Feb 2, 2009)

Amon Amarth
Tyr
Turisas
Lamb of God
GWAR
Devil Driver
Coal Chamber
Pantera
Type O Negative
Arch Enemy
Borknagar
Dimmu Borgir

(how many metal furry chicks are there out there?)


----------



## Trip (Feb 2, 2009)

Well, well, I can't stay out of this. My list (well, some of it) in no particular order:

Dream Evil (cheesy, awesome, and neglected in this thread! no!)
Stratovarius
Nightwish
Sonata Arctica
Yngwie Malmsteen
Edguy
Kalmah
Iron Maiden
Jag Panzer
Mago de Oz (also neglected here, and absolutely worth a listen!)
Black Sabbath
Rage
Blue Oyster Cult
Helloween
Judas Priest
Tygers of Pan Tang
The Killer Dwarfs
Nevermore
Korpiklanni
Ozzy Osbourne
Metallica
Dream Theatre

Errm, that's probably enough for now. I'm sure I could think up more, but those are the ones that first come to mind!


----------



## Teracat (Feb 2, 2009)

Never was a huge metalhead, but I can't deny it has a certain brand of awesome.

My generic band list:
In Flames
Manowar
Maximum The Hormone
Apocalyptica
Nightwish
Black Sabbath
_Crotchduster_

I'm trying to think of others, but Crotchduster is forever the best.


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 2, 2009)

I'll list all the artists I currently listen to and bold the ones I really like...

(Country) is on some listed due to more than one group with that name.

Abigail (Jpn)
*Manilla Road*
Sodom
Tankard
Immortal
*By Dawn Cursed*
*Toxic Holocaust*
*Witchtrap (Col)*
Aeba
Destroyer 666
*Urgrund
Cathedral
Count Raven
Warning
Worship*
Ahab
*Limbonic Art*
Ironsword
*Gama Bomb*
Master
Hellbox
*Hellhammer*
*Warhammer (Ger)*
Impaled Nazarene
*Benediction*
Dimaension X
*Bolt Thrower*
*sHEAVY*
Bathory
Dismember
High on Fire
Ankhagram
Septic Flesh (AKA Septicflesh)
Saxon
*Soliton*
Taghut
Running Wild
*Gospel of the Horns*
Sabbat (Jpn)
Orange Goblin
Forest of Fog
*Panzerchrist*
Fairyland
*Reverend Bizarre*
Skyclad
Bestial Mockery
Amon Amarth
Kreator
Freedom Call
Marduk
1349
Folkstone
Solitude Aeturnus
*Witchcraft*
*Planet Gemini*
*One Man Army and the Undead Quartet*
Flowing Tears
Skepticism
Korpiklaani
MÃ¼tiilation
Moonsorrow
Drudkh
Acid King
*Finntroll*
Funeral Mist
Iron Savior
Countess
Doomsword
Farzad Golpayegani
Hammerfall
Virgin Steele
Goatsnake
White Skull
Sear Bliss
Obituary
*The Meads of Asphodel*
*Agent Steel*
Electric Wizard
Blackhorned
Mayhem
Entombed
*Mirrorthrone*
Exciter
Morbid Angel
Spearhead (UK)
Saint Vitus
Iced Earth
Usurper (US)
Radogost
*Therion*
Enslaved
Apokalyptic Raids
Trollfest
Nailgunner
Municipal Waste
Seamount
Sarcofago
Dekapitator
Exumer
Satanic Warmaster
YOB
Candlemass
Carpathian Forest
Witchfinder General
Rossomahaar
Epica
*Manufacturer's Pride*
Exodus
V:28
Fejd
Pagan Altar
Falconer
Falconbach
Ysigim
Stormwarrior
Decapitated
*Zaraza*
Judas Iscariot
Suma
Cannabis Corpse
Sadus
Imperial Crystalline Entombment
Enslavement of Beauty
*Sobre Nocturne*
*Ribspreader*
Pentagram
Rigor Mortis
Desaster
Crystal Sword
Christian Epidemic
Thyrfing
Vio-Lence
Gorgoroth
Against Nature
Cryptic Wintermoon
Imperium Dekadenz
Dream Evil
Dead to this World
*Sotajumala*
Excrement (Fin)
Folkearth
Funeral Winds
Balkandji
Emperor
Mythos Nord
Grave Digger
Cirith Ungol
Novistador
The Hidden Hand
Rotting Christ
Behemoth (Pol)
Epiclore
Forgotten Tomb
*Shiftlight*
*Vhernen*
*World Below*
Dragonlord
Operation Winter Mist
Belphegor
Algaion
Polluted Inheritance
Hail of Bullets
Lord Belail
Myrkgrav
The Funeral Orchestra
Holy Moses
*Tyr*
...Of Dream and Drama
Hypocrisy (Swe)
Brocas Helm
Artillery
Evilion
Virgin Snatch
Stone Cold Black
Krilya
Destruction
Isole
Moon
Massemord
Dragonhammer
Gravatus
*Surma*
*Blood Red Throne*
Equilibrium
Gamma Ray
*Esoteric*
Shadowen
ElvarhÃ¸i
PoisonGod
*Church of Misery*
Salem
Novembers Doom
Steel Prophet
*Witchburner*
Kriegersseel
Scars of Chaos
Oakhelm
Holy Knights
Windir
Troll Gnet El
Metal Church
Highland Glory
Skald
MÃ¼l
Tiamat
Asphyx
Ensiferum
Northland
Andras
Sigh
Stillhet
Minotauri
Mors Principium Est
Pig Destroyer
Gorefest
Scar Symmetry
Folkodia
Mercenary (Dk)
Skeletonwitch
Penance
Atrophy
Snowfall
Silent Scream
Arkona
Descend
Evisciration
Sorg Uten TÃ¥rer
Eucharist
Wykked Wytch
Insomnium
Diamond Head
Revenant
Ras Algethi
Revelation
Katra
Grand Belail's Key
Agmen
Enoch
Thou


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 2, 2009)

Ribspreader sounds like the name of a porno

Or a new type of Alien


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 2, 2009)

It's death metal 

Not ultra deep vocals like Cannibal Corpse (which I don't like)


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 2, 2009)

mrchris said:


> It's death metal
> 
> Not ultra deep vocals like Cannibal Corpse (which I don't like)



I don't get pitchshifted vocals (Even though Chris Barnes never did that)

It's like, why do you want to sound like a vacuum cleaner?


What kind of death metal is it? Like blackened death or anything like that or just plain death metal?


----------



## coolkidex (Feb 2, 2009)

E-mannor said:


> Well I only have a short list, but...
> 
> shadows fall
> nile
> ...


A short, but VERY good list! Love your taste of music!
Whats your favorite song by nile?


----------



## coolkidex (Feb 2, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> I don't get pitchshifted vocals (Even though Chris Barnes never did that)
> 
> It's like, why do you want to sound like a vacuum cleaner?
> 
> ...


 Sounds like just death metal. But death metal is a VERY broad topic of music.
Right about now, i'm listening to a lot of As I Lay Dieing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Ah94AztDlU&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9wNua8KqM8&feature=related
And one of my friends posted a beatdown video, watch.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukhNgR_xJfs&feature=related
And of course,
*http://tinyurl.com/2g9mqh*


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 2, 2009)

http://freemetalalbums.wordpress.com


----------



## Vore Writer (Feb 2, 2009)

As if you couldn't tell from my signature, I'm really into Doom Metal. Here are some band, although some are mix genres.

Acid Bath(sludge metal)
Acid King
Candlemass
Confessor
Cathedral
Doomsword
Goatsnake(stoner/doom)
The Hidde Hand (stoner/doom)
The Gates of Slumber
Grand Magus
High on Fire
Novembers Doom(death/doom)
Pentagram(us)
Solitude Aeturnus.

Needless to say the list will continue to grow.

Other genres(death and thrash):
Testament(who I think fucking own Metallica)
Lair of the Minotaur
Bloodbath
Fear Factory
Megadeth(their last album sucked)
I'd include Metallica, but I don't really care for them as much as I use to.


----------



## coolkidex (Feb 2, 2009)

Doom metal... Not too bad. But i've never heard of it. :-0
I probably have though...


----------



## Vore Writer (Feb 2, 2009)

Besides of at least one band, Doom Metal is pretty underground. The one band everybody should know of is Black Sabbath.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 2, 2009)

This is an expanded list of things I do, or have listened to:

At The Gates
Amon Amarth
Six Feet Under
Devildriver
Samael
Tvangeste
Vehemence
Morbid Angel
Nile
Graveworm
Gorefest (deepest real death vocals \o/)
Kataklysm
Vader
Decapitated
Bloodbath
Arsis
God Dethroned
Dying Fetus
Vital Remains
Carcass
Iron Maiden
Origin
Skinless
Agathodaimon
Dark Tranquility
Hecate Enthroned

And it just goes downhill from there...


----------



## coolkidex (Feb 3, 2009)

Good list direwolf!
I'm more into melodic death metal. In real life, I'm a drummer of about 5 years, and I'm amazing! I'm looking for a band but I'm doing covers from bands like:
All That Remains
Nile
The Black Dahlia Murder
Between the Buried and Me
And a bunch more.
Who plays instruments?


----------



## Aden (Feb 3, 2009)

coolkidex said:


> In real life, I'm a drummer of about 5 years, and I'm amazing!



Humble, too.

\Remind me to avoid you when I'm seeking a band.


----------



## haynari (Feb 3, 2009)

I am  a bass player in rl. I Love metal but I hate talentless metal like Korn. They are ok i guess but honestly. Fieldy just uber drop tunes his "E" string and hits it while randomly covering different frets. He Just flat out sucks. Les Claypool and Justin Chancellor on the other hand are great bass players. Geezer butler was especially good for his time period that he started out in. I love playing Primus and Tool stuff because it sounds cool and is usually pretty complicated but fairly repetative. I have been playing bass for about 6 years now and Have realized that most mainstream metal just sucks talent wise. Dragonforce can't play anything live btw. My top 5 metal bands would have to be in no real order: Tool, Primus (They should count!), Metallica(especially with cliff butron), Iron Maiden, Judas Priest. Sounds mainstream kind of but they are just Great talent wise.


----------



## Vore Writer (Feb 3, 2009)

Cliff Burton was one of my biggest influences when it comes to picking up the bass guitar. It's a shame he died. I really do think he was starting to show his true potential in Master of Puppets.


----------



## coolkidex (Feb 3, 2009)

Aden said:


> Humble, too.
> 
> \Remind me to avoid you when I'm seeking a band.


Your nice. Sense i havn't put a video on youtube for about a year, i dont have much proof, but i'm good. And looking for a band. Anybody in MA?


----------



## Albatross Synergy (Feb 4, 2009)

Anthrax
Arch Enemy
Atheist
Ayreon
Between The Buried And Me
Black Label Society
Chimaira
Cynic
Damageplan
Dark Tranquility
Darkthrone
Dethklok
DevilDriver
Devin Townsend/Strapping Young Lad
Dir En Grey
Dream Theater
Dry Kill Logic
Empty Tremor
Ensiferum
Fates Warning
Fear Factory
Gojira
Hatebreed
Hellyeah
Kamelot
Kataklysm
King's X
Kittie
Lacuna Coil
Mastodon
Megadeth
Meshuggah
Metallica
Nevermore
Nile
Nuclear Assault
The Ocean
Opeth
Outworld
Ozzy Osbourne
Pain Of Salvation
Pantera
Paradise Lost
Protest The Hero
Racer X
Scar Symmetry
Slayer
Stream Of Passion
Superheist
Symphony X
Textures
Trivium
Unearth
Vanden Plas
Wintersun
Zimmer's Hole


----------



## Aden (Feb 4, 2009)

FFFFFFFFFFFF how could I forget Atheist.

:C


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 4, 2009)

Well, the only Mayhem albums I like are Deathcrush and DMDS.

Remember folks, this thread is about metal and which artists you like, not questionable pseudo/non metal bands like Atreyu, Disturbed, Korn, KMFDM and Rammstein.

Most of the artists I have listed are non-mainstream and are on smaller labels or on no label at all.


----------



## Mr Fox (Feb 4, 2009)

Erm yeah my fav "metal" bands 

Aqua 
Busted
Mcfly 
Fightstar 
Daft Punk
Crap (death metal band with no talent so they are lesser known)

And Korn are great. 
Real hardcore metal band they are.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 4, 2009)

In Flames
Mastodon
SoaD
bit o' Slipknot


Paramore, Queens of the stone age (does they count?)

that's pretty much it


----------



## Immelmann (Feb 4, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> What about Corrupted
> 
> 
> They're japanese
> ...



...
:U

*runs to Demonoid* 8U

Edit: Also, Blood Stain Child, anyone?


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 4, 2009)

Mr Fox said:


> <obvious trolling chatter>



*facepalm*

This thread is supposed to be _about metal_ and listing your favorite metal artists.

Cheesewolf: Not really, sorta, no and NO.


----------



## Nylak (Feb 4, 2009)

Stay on topic, guys.  o_o  *shakes fist at*

So...how bout that metal?  >_>;  All I listen to are Nightwish, A Perfect Circle, Taproot, 3, and Within Temptation, and I'm not entirely sure those fit the genre anyway since they seem pretty tame to me.  *shrug.*


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 4, 2009)

Taproot is alt/nu metal (not metal), Nightwish is OK, 3 is alt rock and WT is metal. Perhaps expanding the taste without use of radio for influence (which is the worst way to expand since Clear Channel Corp wants to control what's played on public radio)

Ask me, I got plenty to share with.


----------



## Aden (Feb 4, 2009)

This thread needs more Agalloch appreciation.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 4, 2009)

Aden said:


> This thread needs more Agalloch appreciation.



Their last couple of albums have been pretty lame, they've really settled into that drab, pretentious Opeth vibe. ...And the Great Cold Death of the Earth was the best song they'll probably ever write IMO. Also I'm going to yell bands at you tomorrow Nylak, I'd do it now but I have to go to work :[ .


----------



## Estidel (Feb 5, 2009)

Therion, Blind Guardian. That's pretty much it, I used to think I liked metal but later came to the realization that I like those two bands and can't stand the genre as a whole.


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Feb 5, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> Breakcore isn't harder than metal
> 
> 
> Power electronics is



Breakcore shits all over Metal x:

As far _*listening*_ to metal goes, though, the closest things to Metal that I listen to are Polkadot Cadaver, Error and Dillinger Escape Plan :1

And lots of Breakcore. [sub]But that's not close to Metal due to the fact that it shits all over it, of course.[/sub]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 5, 2009)

Ro4dk1ll said:


> Breakcore shits all over Metal x:
> 
> As far _*listening*_ to metal goes, though, the closest things to Metal that I listen to are Polkadot Cadaver, Error and Dillinger Escape Plan :1
> 
> And lots of Breakcore. [sub]But that's not close to Metal due to the fact that it shits all over it, of course.[/sub]



Breakcore is hard, but power electronics or just straight noise is _MASSIF_

Like, Whitehouse, despite their lyrics, they can still bury most everyone else

Wolf Eyes, especially, is much more brutal than any metal band

And also I like DEP a lot


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Feb 5, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> Breakcore is hard, but power electronics or just straight noise is _MASSIF_
> 
> Like, Whitehouse, despite their lyrics, they can still bury most everyone else
> 
> ...



More noise for FurAffinity. More noise for life.

To keep this sort of relevant to the thread, I'll also mention that late analog-era Merzbow sampled heavily from goregrind recordings, which is pretty damn cool. You can hear a bunch of those sounds in Venereology. 

Also there isn't enough noise-infused metal out there.

Enbilulugugal, Halo, Moss, Xyxyxma, Boris' collaborations with Keiji Haino, Merzbow and Sunn O))) are the closest that I'm able to think of. Oh, and Prurient did a split with Akitsa a while back, too.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 5, 2009)

^ As in Merzbow and Sunn O))) did something together, or as in Merzbow (comma) and Sunn O)))?


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Feb 5, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> ^ As in Merzbow and Sunn O))) did something together, or as in Merzbow (comma) and Sunn O)))?



Yeah, I was really tired.

Merzbow did collaborate with Sunn O))) on Flight Of The Behemoth, though I was more or less mentioning them separately.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 5, 2009)

Immelmann said:


> ...
> :U
> 
> *runs to Demonoid* 8U
> ...



I would be jealous of your Demonoid account if I didn't already have too much music (Rapidshare/MegaUpload has a STAGGERING amount of hard-to-find stuff)




Bathos said:


> More noise for FurAffinity. More noise for life.
> 
> To keep this sort of relevant to the thread, I'll also mention that late analog-era Merzbow sampled heavily from goregrind recordings, which is pretty damn cool. You can hear a bunch of those sounds in Venereology.
> 
> ...




Holy shit

You are so fucking awesome

We need to be friends

But, yeah, some of Merzbow's collaborations can be found in the Encyclopaedia Metallum, like the stuff he did with Boris (Sun Baked Snow Cave, Rock Dream), Discordance Axis (The remix of their _Inalienable Dreamless_ album for _Our Last Day_), and even _Rectal Anarchy_, which he did with Gore Beyond Necropsy

So it would be safe to say that grind/doom/drone metal has a lot of ties to noise.

Which is great because I love all of those


----------



## AxlePerri (Feb 5, 2009)

I am listening older metal:

Icon
Savatage
Helloween

and newer:

Freedom Call
Many cover songs


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 5, 2009)

Abigail Williams
Arsonists Get All The Girls
DragonForce (is not skilled, but fun to listen to.)
In This Moment
Motley Crue
Nightwish
The Number 12 Looks Like You
Ozzy Osbourne
Skindred

metal isn't too much my thing.


----------



## Immelmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Bathos said:


> Yeah, I was really tired.
> 
> Merzbow did collaborate with Sunn O))) on Flight Of The Behemoth, though I was more or less mentioning them separately.



It's a strange, strange album, even by Sunn standards... But from what I hear, it's run-of-the-mill by Merzbow standards, which scares me.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 5, 2009)

Immelmann said:


> It's a strange, strange album, even by Sunn standards... But from what I hear, it's run-of-the-mill by Merzbow standards, which scares me.



Listening to _Rectal Anarchy_ right now!

\m/ \m/

PUNKS NOT DEAD KENNEDYS RECTAL ANARCHY!!!!!!

Merzbow is the patron saint of noise, so if you enjoy(ed) that sort of thing, you should look him up


Try _1930_ to start

Sorry for hi-jacking your thread to talk about noise, coolkid


----------



## Immelmann (Feb 6, 2009)

Assuming I enjoyed Merzbow's input is like assuming I enjoyed a rectal thermometer.

Thus: Yes maybe I'll look them up. A bit of musical masochism never heard anybody, unless you consider being deaf as "hurt".


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 6, 2009)

Immelmann said:


> Assuming I enjoyed Merzbow's input is like assuming I enjoyed a rectal thermometer.
> 
> Thus: Yes maybe I'll look them up. A bit of musical masochism never heard anybody, unless you consider being deaf as "hurt".



It's just one guy, Merzbow.

He's one of my heroes!

:swoons:

I don't really find a problem listening to him, but then again most people probably want some kind of structure or melody when listening to music so...


I don't really listen to him regularly, mostly because his songs are usually long and I'm not always in the mood.

Sometimes I just want to ROKK OUT yaknawatimean?

But still, you haven't lived until you've heard a Merzbow album cranked loud as fuck



Hey, did anybody bring up Gorguts yet??


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Feb 6, 2009)

Gorguts is _the balls._

Obscura is one of my favorite albums. Easily.

What about Negativa? Apparently this is the logical next step from Gorguts, as it features Luc on guitar and vocals. Need some opinions as I generally don't trust the drooling masses at Metal Archives.


----------



## Phenom (Feb 6, 2009)

Does no one listen to static-x, fear factory, mushroomhead, deathstars, or coal chamber?


----------



## Vore Writer (Feb 6, 2009)

If you look through the thread, you'll realize a couple of people did mention some of those bands.


----------



## Phenom (Feb 6, 2009)

Yea, I looked only fear factory was mentioned though. Which reminds me CODS (Circus Of Dead Squirrels)  is a good band 2 .


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 6, 2009)

Phenom said:


> Does no one listen to static-x, fear factory, mushroomhead, deathstars, or coal chamber?



I listen to Static-X, Coal Chamber, and Mushroomhead some, but I don't really consider them metal


Mostly because I like Wayne Static's characterization of his music as "evil disco", so I just use that.


As for the rest, "nu metal"


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 7, 2009)

Static-X and Mushroomhead are Nu-metal, Coal Chamber is more or less considered a gothic-ish nu-metal, but luckily Dez moved on to Devildriver before he lost all credibility @_@


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 7, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Static-X and Mushroomhead are Nu-metal, Coal Chamber is more or less considered a gothic-ish nu-metal, but luckily Dez moved on to Devildriver before he lost all credibility @_@



I don't know why it is that groove metal is considered "metal" but Coal Chamber is not


Because as far as I know the only groove metal band that seems to be universally accepted is Pantera, and they took their schtick from another band


----------



## Phenom (Feb 8, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> I listen to Static-X, Coal Chamber, and Mushroomhead some, but I don't really consider them metal
> 
> 
> Mostly because I like Wayne Static's characterization of his music as "evil disco", so I just use that.
> ...




Their actually considered "industrial" but you can usually find them in metal sections .


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 8, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> I don't know why it is that groove metal is considered "metal" but Coal Chamber is not
> 
> 
> Because as far as I know the only groove metal band that seems to be universally accepted is Pantera, and they took their schtick from another band



Devildriver is officially uncategorized, but they're considered groove death metal by probably most people. Coal Chamber isn't groove metal, Dez isn't groove metal - He's just the vocalist =P


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Feb 8, 2009)

Speakin' of groove.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_GgowniQWk

(Boris - Statement)

<3


----------



## Takun (Feb 8, 2009)

Giant Squid
Hieronymus Bosch

....that's it.  I had a choice back in the day of Devil Driver and Modest Mouse's Moon and Atlantic and I feel I chose correctly.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 8, 2009)

Phenom said:


> Their actually considered "industrial" but you can usually find them in metal sections .



Those bands are mallcore with with a hint industrial.



Lastdirewolf said:


> Devildriver is officially uncategorized, but they're considered groove death metal by probably most people. Coal Chamber isn't groove metal, Dez isn't groove metal - He's just the vocalist =P



Devildriver can call themselves whatever they want, they'll still be mallcore and that's all they'll ever be :V .


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 8, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Devildriver is officially uncategorized, but they're considered groove death metal by probably most people. Coal Chamber isn't groove metal, Dez isn't groove metal - He's just the vocalist =P



I guess, yeah, but does Dez write any of their songs?




Also, mallcore is a fucking stupid tag, even though it's accurate.

But really



Metal elitists can go eat a dick for all I care

Not that I don't listen to srsly underground stuff, but just, that's fucking ridiculous


I don't mind the characterization of "-core" bands as not metal, but anything past that just drives me nuts.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 8, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Those bands are mallcore with with a hint industrial.
> 
> 
> 
> Devildriver can call themselves whatever they want, they'll still be mallcore and that's all they'll ever be :V .



Coal Chamber could be considered mallcore...Devildriver is not, two completely different bands, on opposite ends of the metal spectrum. I don't see what is so stupid about having a groove death metal band? Is it such a bad thing


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Feb 8, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Giant Squid



You win the prize. 

Their new album is awe-inspiring. I was lucky enough to see them live a couple years ago and my balls were blown right the hell off. They're touring the west coast again this month, thankfully.


----------



## The_Mortician (Feb 10, 2009)

Amon Amarth
Black Sabbath
Dream Theater
Horde
Iron Maiden
Judas Preist
Kamelot
Metallica (pre- Black Album)
Motorhead
My Silent Wake
Opeth
Orphaned Land
Slayer
Symphony X
Virgin Black


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Feb 10, 2009)

Megadeth
Pantera
Metallica (Pre black album)
Slayer
Nuclear Assault
Testament
Amon Amarth
At The Gates
Arch Enemy
Down


----------

